# Stanza won't idle at startup



## Grunthog (Feb 6, 2004)

My 1992 Stanza when cold will start right up but it won't hold an idle for a few minutes. It will immediately stall unless I press the gas pedal. After a few minutes it is fine. Anyone have any ideas what could cause this ? Thanks.


----------



## adamkaul (Feb 1, 2004)

Not familiar with that particular model, but sure sounds like a fuel enrichment problem. The fuel enrichment system adds fuel to the motor when it's cold. When the car is cold the air is more dense, therefore needing more gas to keep it running properly. Wish I could help ya more.


----------



## Grunthog (Feb 6, 2004)

*Idle Problem*



adamkaul said:


> Not familiar with that particular model, but sure sounds like a fuel enrichment problem. The fuel enrichment system adds fuel to the motor when it's cold. When the car is cold the air is more dense, therefore needing more gas to keep it running properly. Wish I could help ya more.



Thanks for responding. I will look into this area.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

Grunthog said:


> My 1992 Stanza when cold will start right up but it won't hold an idle for a few minutes. It will immediately stall unless I press the gas pedal. After a few minutes it is fine. Anyone have any ideas what could cause this ? Thanks.



I used to have a 1991 Stanza and the same thing used to happen to me. I would start up and the RPM's would rise and fall as if though something was blocking up the engine or some crap. I tried using all these engine and gas additives but nothing worked. Does it happen when you turn on the AC? becasue when i turned my AC on the RPMs would drop and it felt as if though i was driving a stick and i constantly had to stay on the gas or the car would actually cut off. Now i have my 04 SE-R and i'm glad i got rid of the Stanza. But just like your car, my stanza would be fine after it warmed up. So basically I just wasted everyones time by telling a story that didn't help you much. lol sorry. :loser:


----------



## adamkaul (Feb 1, 2004)

Grunthog said:


> Thanks for responding. I will look into this area.


Test the Mass Air flow meter to make sure that is working properly. If that mas air flow was working or not properly, it would cause the motor to run lean, not giving it the fuel it needs.


----------

